# Thomson USB CDC device



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am trying to connect a Thomson TCW710 cable modem to my computer's USB as I do not have an ethernet cable and Wifi is disabled (resetting it does not enable it), to my Windows 7 64 bit computer and it says Thomson USB CDC device but I cannot find any driver for Windows 7 (only XP) despite trying to google it a lot. 

Is there a Windows 7 driver for this?









Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably easier to just get a ethernet cable. You can then log-in and make changes to the wireless settings.


----------

